# dirt. [poem]



## gathernogloss (May 15, 2018)

the dirt
is the least dirty thing under this bridge.
Maybe the trash heap
is composting into
graffiti art.

between the highway &
the railroad tracks -
there are souls who wander,
carrying the baggage of distraction beneath their eyes.
with a tearful & sexually stimulating
sadness lingering.
young men becoming tramps ;
waiting for their lady
and disney movie.

living amongst plants
who are also managing to
survive on the fringes
of this "civilization".

being obligated to the seat
of your dirty pants
couldn't possibly be that bad.


[NOLA MAY 2018]


----------

